# Potentialausgleich



## mrtommyt (21 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei eine Anlage zu bauen, welche aus zwei Maschinenteilen besteht. Der Leistungstechnische kleinere Teil ist die eigentliche Maschine (ca. 250A) , der Größere ist der Leistungsaufsatz (ca. 4000A). Leider haben auch beide eine separate Einspeisung. Meine Frage bezieht sich jetzt auf dden Potentialausgleich. Wie verbinde ich beide miteinander (mit s/2 des Einspeisequerschnitts der 4000A?) ? Wie ist mein Potentialausgleich zu den einzelnen Maschinenteilen aus zu legen?

bin leicht verzweifelt


----------



## PeterEF (22 November 2011)

Wenn die Auslegung nach VDE 0100 Teil 540 erfolgen kann, dann gilt ein minimaler Querschnitt von 6mm^2 und ein maximaler von 25mm^2, dazwischen gilt der halbe Querschnitt der Zuleitung als Sollgröße für den Potentialausgleich.

Die 25mm^2 gelten für Kupfer, bei anderen Materialien muß der gleiche Leitwert erreicht werden!

Falls ich das richtig erinnere, verweist auch die Machinenrichtlinie auf VDE 0100 Teil 540 - von daher also kein Problem mehr


----------



## mrtommyt (22 November 2011)

*grübel* lt. EN60204 Mindestquerschnitt des ext. Schutzleiters bis s<16² => s; 16²<s<35² => 16²; s>35² => s/2


----------



## PeterEF (22 November 2011)

Naja - externer Schutzleiter ist was anderes als der interne Potentialausgleich, oder?


----------



## mrtommyt (22 November 2011)

so...ich nochmal...es geht ja nicht um den Potentialausgleich, sondern um den Schutzleiter an der Maschine und dieser ist, meiner Meinung nach, lt. der Tabelle s/2 zu erstellen...

diese Tabelle findet man auch in der VDE0100-540 Tabelle 54.3


----------



## PeterEF (22 November 2011)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> ....so...ich nochmal...es geht ja nicht um den Potentialausgleich,.....



mmh - warum schreibst Du dann Potentialausgleich in die Überschrift?

Also: 
-beim externen Anschluß gilt für den Schutzleiter (nicht Potentialausgleich) der halbe Querschnitt des Netzanschlusses ab 35mm^2
-beim Potentialausgleich gilt ab 25mm^2 Querschnitt eine Begrtenzung auf eben maximal 25mm^2 Kupfer 

Und vielleicht zu Deinem Problem?
-bei einer Maschine mit mehreren Netzanschlüssen sind die PE-Anschlüsse mit einer Potentialausgleichsleitung entsprechend *vde* 100 Teil 540 zu verbinden -> hier komme ich wieder auf die 25mm^2

Oder habe ich Dich immer noch nicht verstanden


----------



## mrtommyt (22 November 2011)

das klingt doch gut....ich denke meine Frage bedarf zwei Antworten 

1.) Potentialausgleich zwischen beiden Schränken 25²
2.) Schutzleiter zu den einzelnen Maschinenteilen =s,16²,s/2 der angeschlossenen Geräte ???


----------



## MSB (22 November 2011)

@PeterEF
Sorry, aber ich interpretiere die Normenlage hier etwas anders, insbesondere die angesprochene 0100-540.

Beide Einspeisungsteile sind bei den Stromstärken ja mit S/2 an die Haupterdungsschiene der Hauptverteilung angeschlossen.

Nun wird zwischen beiden Maschinenteilen ein sog. "zusätzlicher Schutzpotentialausgleich" gelegt,
der Querschnitt hier müsste nun also mindestens den Schutzleiterquerschnitt der kleineren Einspeisung aufweisen, hier also der 250A Einspeisung.
Quelle: 0100-540 544.2

Die Begrenzung auf 25mm² gilt nur und ausschließlich beim TT-System, welches bei derart großen Anlagen aber eher selten sein dürfte.
Quelle: 0100-540 543.1

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mrtommyt (23 November 2011)

so...hab grad mit dem Kunden gesprochen...der Potentialausgleich wird wegfallen, da die Einspeisung zwei Meter von den Schränken entfernt steht und dort der Ausgleich vorliegt. Jetzt hab ich "nur" noch den Schutzleiter. Da der auch noch in ein Kabelschlepp kommt muss dieser flexibel sein...wie es aussieht muss ich im Endeffekt mehrere parallel legen. Normaler weise nehmen wir für Kabelschleppleitungen Ölflex855...gibt es sowas in der Art auch für Einzeladern 120² oder kann ich normale Verdrahtungsader stand. 2.1 H07 von Lapp nehmen?


----------



## Air-Wastl (24 November 2011)

So und nicht anders wird ein Potentialausgleich gemacht!

http://bauunsinn.de/baupfusch-bilder/image.raw?type=img&id=112


----------

